# Optimists fishing tournament 2019



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the 44th Annual Fishing Rodeo sponsored by the Gulf Breeze Optimist Club. The event this year will be held on May 18-19 a Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze, Florida. All proceeds go back into the community to benefit children and young adults.

Saturday, May 18th - 2:00 PM
to
Sunday, May 19th - 5:00 PM

Online registration is at the link https://www.gulfbreezeoptimistclub.org/fishing-rodeo


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang wish I had seen it sooner. What divisions are there? Any other site wih more info??


----------

